# how draw liquid serms from vial without syringe?



## aussie1 (Dec 2, 2010)

ok i get pinned at a mates house once a week and dont have any needles laying around my house, ive got liquid aromasin at my house but am wondering if there is another way of taking it other than drawing with syringe? (eg liquid dropper, oral applicator?) Where will i be able to buy these from?

If not ill just get needles and do it the normal way.

Also can u take the lids off the vials and easily put it back on? Cause ive got syringes just no needles?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Dec 2, 2010)

Go to CVS and pick up an oral syringe.  Should be near the cold medicine and stuff.


----------



## aussie1 (Dec 2, 2010)

will the oral syringe pierce through the rubber on top? or will i need to take the cap off?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2010)

pierce the top with a knife, make a cut X style. You'll be g2g at home with this


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2010)

I would just use a medicine dropper from any pharmacy.


----------

